
Goldman Adds Pay, Perks in Silicon Valley War for Tech Talent - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/goldman-adds-pay-perks-in-silicon-valley-war-for-tech-talent
======
o_____________o
> That would probably climb to more than $100,000

$100k for talent in NYC is not good.

~~~
ct0
For entry level, 100k is rather good.

~~~
malandrew
If you consider all entry level engineering jobs I agree 100k is good. But I
don't think GS is targeting all entry level engineers. They are targeting
those that are considering Google, Facebook, Uber, AirBnB, etc. For that
segment of the market, 100k is the minimum bar, plus you'll probably have to
through in a nice signing bonus.

------
wolco
They will never be able to offer the freedom of silicon valley.

~~~
johan_larson
What freedom is that?

~~~
wolco
Freedom to have a nap or work odd hours or work remotely. Freedom to wear the
clothes you want. Freedom to leave your google job in the morning create a
startup in the afternoon and get funded during dinner and have the company
fold before last call.

You have the freedom to start a side project and find success or fail. You
have the freedom to give something back to the open source community.

At some smaller places you can eat lunch with the owner beat them at pool and
have a laugh over a beer on some sunny friday afternoon.

All things not possible working at gs because you work 16 hour days. The goal
is to try to get a leg up on someone else because everything is based on the
annual bonus.

~~~
andrewjl
Goldman relaxed it's dress code for tech employees:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-goldman-sachs-
technology-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-goldman-sachs-technology-
idUSKBN19Y17J)

I think banks are realizing that changes need to be made, so they're
happening, albeit slowly.

------
davemp
> It’s using HackerRank, a web platform that trains and grades people on
> writing computer code

What is HN's opinion on HackerRank and the like?

~~~
deegles
I used it recently while preparing for interviews. I really liked it,
especially their challenges which pair a small lesson with a coding problem.
If you work your way through the different "tracks" it's a great way to focus
on a particular area.

Also, I had the best experience while doing technical screens on HackerRank,
every other platform had issues of one sort or another.

